# My Plecostomus



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I just bought a new High-Fin Butterfly Plecostomus yesterday and it's one of the most gorgeous Plecos I've ever seen.I just want to know what is a good diet for him since I had one about a month ago and he died from starvation. There was plenty of algae in the tank and I dropped in a few spirulina discs before turning out the light. Any foods he would go crazy over?


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a common pleco who enjoyed zucchini, cucumber, romaine lettuce, fresh green beans, peas, algae wafers, and of course algae.

After he had cleared all the algae from my tank he recieved one wafer ( i used Hikari brand) and one slice of veggie every night. He would also occationally wander over and eat some of the cories shrimp pellets.

Before I had to find him a new home he grew about 5 inches in 4 months.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

You boiled the veggies correct? Or could I drop in frozen peas and green beans? For some reason my pleco just munches on my driftwood all day and I never see him suck on the algae, but then again, he IS nocturnal


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine never touched veggies i threw in for him. He likes shrimp pellets alot though!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's a pretty good shot of what he looks like:









He looks so awesome 

And I'm going to try feeding him some cucumber tonight and some spirulina discs. Thanks for the help


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

I never boiled anything just skinned and threw in the fresh veggies, soaked the frozen ones in hot water for a few minutes.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

That's a nice fish....but it doesn't eat much veggies. It's a Glyptoperichthys cf gibbiceps typically referred to as a "Marble Sailfin". Not picky eaters usually....sinking pellets, large flake, frozen bloodworms, all do the trick. Make sure you have a piece of wood in the tank for it to chew on too.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yup, he's forever on my driftwood


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

as TC said wont do much for algae except they do seem to like brown algaes, but hikari sinking wafers (not algae wafers) seem to always be a hit with them, along with several other more meaty foods that you can get to sink. this fish is not a true "butterfly" pleco, but for some reasons the chain stores label it that way. but, very nice gibbiceps pleco you got there. keep in mind that fish gets 18 inches, so i hope you are prepared to upgrade


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i have spirulina discs right now, which keeps him very occupied, along with my driftwood which he chews on all day. hes very active, which is different from every other pleco ive had before and looks positively stunning. when that dorsal fin is up, hes gorgeous =P


----------

